# OK we have our Medicinal Marijuana certs. what now?



## naturalhi (Nov 30, 2006)

OK we have our Medicinal Marijuana certs. what now? Still Smoking? Well it's cheaper than buying a Vaporizer, or is it? If one was a non smoker before they could attain the same joys as tobacco smokers, any other smoky ituations one might live or work in, to look forward to; cancer, Bronchitis, and all those other delitefull results of inhaling smoke regularly.

The following info came from CalNorml/MAPS web sight.

Vaporization is a technique for avoiding irritating respiratory toxins in marijuana smoke by heating cannabis to a temperature where the psychoactive ingredients evaporate without causing combustion. Laboratory studies by California NORML and MAPS have found that vaporizers can efficiently deliver cannabinoids while eliminating or drastically reducing other smoke toxins.

Like tobacco, marijuana smoke contains toxins that are known to be hazardous to the respiratory system. Among them are the highly carcinogenic polynuclear aromatic hydrocarbons, a prime suspect in cigarette-related cancers. These toxins are essentially a byproduct of combustion, separate from the pharmaceutically active components of marijuana, known as cannabinoids, which include THC. Although there is no proof that marijuana smoking causes cancer, chronic pot smokers have been shown to suffer an elevated risk of bronchitis and respiratory infections. Respiratory disease due to smoking may therefore rightly be regarded as the primary physiological hazard of marijuana.

Cannabis vaporizers are designed to let users inhale active cannabinoids while avoiding harmful smoke toxins. They do so by heating cannabis to a temperature of 180 - 200° C (356° - 392° F), just below the point of combustion where smoke is produced. At this point, THC and other medically active cannabinoids are emitted with little or none of the carcinogenic tars and noxious gases found in smoke. Many medical marijuana patients who find smoked marijuana highly irritating report effective relief inhaling through vaporizers. Users who are concerned about the respiratory hazards of smoking are strongly advised to use vaporizers. Alternative devices, such as waterpipes, have been shown to be ineffective at reducing the tars in marijuana smoke (MAPS).



Medical Marijuana Vaporizers
Vaporizers capable of vaporizing Medical Marijuana (according to CalNORML and MAPS), ranked in order by efficiency:


#1 Vapezilla 2004 Cannabis Cup Winner Best Product Award
#2 Valloon Volcano Generic
#3 Volcano Vaporizer 2003 Cannabis Cup Winner Best Product Award
#4 Vapor Brothers Whip Vaporizer
#5 BC Glass Dome Vaporizer


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 30, 2006)

Making cannabis butter and consuming it via cookies, brownies etc. works really well too, and in my experience, lasts longer.

Might be a temporary alternative to large initial investment of a vaporizer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 30, 2006)

The prob with eatin' mj is potency, and the resultant OD! I've OD'd by eatin' mj several times, and it's not a pleasant feeling! Especially when as you say it lasts several hours!


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 30, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> The prob with eatin' mj is potency, and the resultant OD! I've OD'd by eatin' mj several times, and it's not a pleasant feeling! Especially when as you say it lasts several hours!


 
I understand.  I think the potency is what you make it.  Try adding half as much to your butter, or twice as much butter.  I have watched my mom (low tolerance) make one pound of butter with about a quarter ounce of midgrade.  She would only eat half a cookie at a time, I got pretty good couchlock at the zoo once from eating 2.

Perhaps if you know a regular toker, have him test a little butter before you cook it all up.  The butter will work fine just spread on a peice of toast.  That way, before you prepare it all, you can add more butter to 'mellow' the potency out.  Make sure you give a good hour for full effect to take hold.

Just a thought...


----------



## naturalhi (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with you up to a point, (not the one on top of my head)! Where I get in trouble is; eat the half cookie, wait an hour(for digestion) nothing happens, so eat the other half nothin happens, eat a whole one, and get overdosed. Now we're 3? 4? hours into this whole depressing situation when I could have been happily medicated with a good Vape;>P


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 1, 2006)

I hear ya, just never liked vapes myself, I guess.


----------

